# job search



## valsecchi.mrc (Nov 11, 2010)

I would like to know from somebody who moved to australia in the last year, his experience and problems in finding a job in the first period.
thanks


----------



## valsecchi.mrc (Nov 11, 2010)

come on....


----------

